

Why the "Series A Crunch" Might Be Good For Unsexy Seattle Startups - dmor
http://refer.ly/why_the__series_a_crunch__might_be_a_good_thing_for_unsexy_seattle_startups/c/90652558585f11e2b5ab22000a1db8fa

======
danielpal
Why do you point this to referly instead of the actual article in:
[http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/28/the-series-a-crunch-is-
hitt...](http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/28/the-series-a-crunch-is-hitting-now-
have-we-even-noticed/)

This is the second time I was pretty confused about the article. Last time
same thing happened. It seemes you are pointing to a collection of articles
and the top header has the title of the first article. I am still pretty
confused as what this is.

~~~
dmor
Definitely sounds like I've managed to confuse you. If you scroll - I listed a
bunch of Seattle startups I think will weather the storm. The first item on
the list is a link to the pando daily article but there is a lot more below
the fold. The idea here is that most blog posts are built around links, so I'm
using them to anchor each section. Maybe that's not a good idea though...

~~~
tarr11
Perhaps you are pushing referly a bit too hard on HN?

Personally, I feel like I'm being trained to _not_ click on referly links (in
the same way I never opened Evites or clicked amazon links from blogs)

Not sure if there's a solution to this. It'd be interesting to hear how / if
your HN content push is working for you.

~~~
dmor
HN is one of several traffic sources we are using to build an audience for
Referly. The company is evolving really quickly to be much more than a tool
for small-time affiliates. It's becoming a blogging platform/magazine/paid
content site - and in a lot of cases there is no monetization of any kind in
the article. HN readers are smart, give thoughtful product feedback and have
even offered technical help when we've had issues. I try to find or make
content that I think will be broadly valuable to the community here - I've
been here a long time and think I have a general feel for what people like to
read. Check out my submissions to get a sense of the kind of stuff I write
about: <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dmor>

I try to stay around 50/50 on submitting my own original content and
submitting other people's content. There are also plenty of things I submit
that don't make the front page, or even get any votes, and that's fine. My
feeling is that if you start clicking through Referly links regularly and
finding interesting content on the other side, then we are winning. I'm still
figuring out exactly what that is - breaking some design paradigms in blogging
to create something new is sort of painful right now (like the ugly headers on
that dark background of my article) but worth it.

Let me think about this a bit more, it might be interesting to write a longer
blog post about content strategy (we also use StumbleUpon, Quora, Digg,
etc...) to grow audience, if you'd be interested in reading that.

------
hayksaakian
At best linking via referly is blogspam, and at worst it's affiliate
profiteering.

'Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on something they
found on another site, submit the latter.'

via <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
dmor
Maybe you didn't read the actual post, but it consists of original content - I
created my own hand selected list of Seattle companies to watch. I included
links to other articles as sources but they don't contain the same content.
Affiliate revenue is not "profiteering", it's running a business. You do
realize that all the sites with ads on them probably make more per pageview
generated by Hacker News than Referly does, right?

